# how does AMD 6870 perform in 3D gaming?



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

i want to know the performance reviews of AMD 6870 1GB GDDR5 in various latest 3D games like assassin's creed revelations, batman arkham city, battlefield3 at full HD resolution,

is this card powerful enough for full HD 3D gaming?

i want to play the above mentioned games in 3D on this card at 1600*900, will this card be able to handle the games at such resolution?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2012)

By the term 3D, what are you exactly referring....normal computer games @ 1080P resolution which we sometimes call 3D gaming or real stereoscopic 3D gaming with 3D displays and Polarized glasses?
If you are referring to the later then HD 6870 is not a good option, infact none of the AMD cards are, in India. 
The reasons are:-
1. AMD HD3D is supported only by handful of 3D monitors and most of them are not available in India. on the other hand Nvidia 3D is supported by all the 3D displays.
2. For 3D gaming, you need more than 1 GB of video memory because of the high amount of shaders, You can only get 2GB frame buffer with HD 6950/HD 6970, not with HD 6870. On the other hand GTX 560 (non Ti) has 2GB models around 12.5K.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> By the term 3D, what are you exactly referring....normal computer games @ 1080P resolution which we sometimes call 3D gaming or real stereoscopic 3D gaming with 3D displays and Polarized glasses?
> If you are referring to the later then HD 6870 is not a good option, infact none of the AMD cards are, in India.
> The reasons are:-
> 1. AMD HD3D is supported only by handful of 3D monitors and most of them are not available in India. on the other hand Nvidia 3D is supported by all the 3D displays.
> 2. For 3D gaming, you need more than 1 GB of video memory because of the high amount of shaders, You can only get 2GB frame buffer with HD 6950/HD 6970, not with HD 6870. On the other hand GTX 560 (non Ti) has 2GB models around 12.5K.



hello cilus, well i don't know much about 3D gaming, please mention the difference between normal 3D gaming and stereoscopic 3D gaming.
and i am intersted in playing games in 3D, like real 3D...
well, there is a monitor mentioned LG 2342DP on AMD website which is available in India, what do you think, for a hardcore real 3D gaming on AMD 6870 at this monitor at full HD?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2012)

That monitor You're referring has very poor review, And I don't think going with 3D is a good idea for now. Let the technology be matured a little. Even if you go for it, HD 6870 is not recommended because of its only 1 GB video memory. For good gaming experience in 3D, you need GTX 560 (no Ti) 2GB SLI for sure.
So the monitor cost will be around 16/17K, Graphics card is around 20K.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

Cilus said:


> That monitor You're referring has very poor review, And I don't think going with 3D is a good idea for now. Let the technology be matured a little. Even if you go for it, HD 6870 is not recommended because of its only 1 GB video memory. For good gaming experience in 3D, you need GTX 560 (no Ti) 2GB SLI for sure.
> So the monitor cost will be around 16/17K, Graphics card is around 20K.



hmm, that means i'll have to wait because i am not in a position to spend on it blindly... thanks cilus!!
also, can you please suggest then a good 3D monitor, available in India?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 3, 2012)

Within 20K, there are couple of ASUS monitors available with Nvidia 3D support. The only AMD HD3D supported monitor is the one from LG.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2012)

He meant playing 3D games, not in 3D.

The HD6870 is a powerful card, and @ 1600x900, it will shine.

Would you shed some light on the rest of your config?


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 3, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> He meant playing 3D games, not in 3D.
> 
> The HD6870 is a powerful card, and @ 1600x900, it will shine.
> 
> Would you shed some light on the rest of your config?



intel core 2 duo e 7400 2.8 GHz
3 gb ddr2 ram
1 tb hdd
intel dg41ty motherboard
logitech z 506

and i want to play those mentioned games in 3D, not playing 3D games, but playing these 3D games in stereoscopic 3D mode...


----------



## ico (Jan 3, 2012)

Why did you create two threads? **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1554773-post5.html*

I think I answered you well enough in the other thread of yours.  

Go for 3D after it really matures in a couple of years or so.

Do you have the budget to go for it at the moment?

Pair of GTX 560 Ti 2GB in SLI. 30,000. Motherboard (a platform supporting SLI)? You'll end up replacing your processor, motherboard, power supply. Everything. Your current processor is the bare minimum for gaming. It will be a whole new computer. Take my system for example. Intel i5-2500k + Asus P8Z68 Deluxe + Corsair AX850. 13,000 + 17,000 + 9,500.

nVidia 3D Vision 2 certified monitor? Should be in excess of 15,000. nVidia 3D Vision 2 glasses? should be around 7,000.

Now do you realise whether it is worth it or not? 3D is only good enough for movies. Not for playing for long on a system. Momentary pleasure and you get bored pretty quickly.


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 4, 2012)

ico said:


> Why did you create two threads? **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1554773-post5.html*
> 
> I think I answered you well enough in the other thread of yours.
> 
> ...



your answers are quite clear and better to me, but as i have been told 6870 is a weak card for 3D gaming, i created this thread to get the reviews, i created these threads at the same time, but now i am aware of the situation, i have decided to wait for it , as i do not have the budget to buy what you are suggesting to me...


----------



## cgi86 (Jan 4, 2012)

I dont think HD 6870 is that weak .  I have a HD 6850 and it plays all the modern games at 1920 x 1080 at high settings with decent frame rate .

As Cilus and ico have said before , the 3d gaming is not yet worth spending huge bucks on . Get yourself a decent futureproof system with a good graphics card with that money .


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2012)

^ for stereo 3D gaming HD 6870 is weak. 

Otherwise it is a great card.


----------

